# Facial Hair Yay or Nay or Otherwise?



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

So after viewing KP's post and the response regarding facial hair I thought I'd post a poll.
I know how I feel but what about the other RBR ladies and the better halves of some of our RBR guys?


PS. Here is KP's Post Lazy Link

P.P.S. Guys you can post too, it's not a girls only poll.;-)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

For kissing and rubbing, I like a clean shaven surface. For gazing upon, I don't mind a little stubble.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

I had to vote 'other' because while not really a facial hair fan per se, there are DEFINITELY guys who carry it off well. Tom Boonen would look about fifteen years old without the scruff, forinstance. My x wore a full goatee and owing to some odd facial geometry looked better with it than without. A couple of guys I know keep from looking too 'baby-faced' by doing the lambchops-and-soulpatch deal, and for them it's definitely a great look.

tho I will have to say: guys who can reliably pull off either the 'molest-tache' (thin and/or otherwise wispy / creepy) or the 70's pornstar / 80's gay bath-house look (full tom selleck 'stache) are vanishingly few.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

LFR, you and I are the only ones I know that would describe a full 'stache as 80's Gay Bathouse...

For me it depends on the guy and the face, I like the scruffy Tom Boonen, or a goatee. I really dislike soul patches.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Well since it's my poll I'll vote. I like gotees, I don't think there are very many guys on which a gotee doesn't look good.
I've been begging my husband to grow one but he won't.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It depends on the guy I guess. But I personally shave as cleanly as possible coz I don't really like the look with facial hair. Oh yeah, coz I also don't have much to leave the Boonen kinda look... Yep


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Anneli isn't a member of female contingent here at RBR, but since you all know her, I'll tell you what her preference is. Clean shaven, smooth as a baby's bottom. Besides, have you ever seen a Chinese guy with nice, soft facial hair? I don't think so. My facial hair just kind of sticks out all over the place, more like small needles. Ouch!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ah wayne, actually, about the chinese guy thing, err, right, no, I haven't. 

I would like to keep it like Boonen as in, the short rough kind but I don't have much (hey I might be 21 but I only started shaving like when I was 19? 20? can't remember)

oh well, but clean shaven works for me and my buddies say it looks best. as far as girls are concerned, well they never commented, probably coz I hardly go out without shaving for more then 2 days... the aftershave adds a nice scent so yeah


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

I much prefer cleanshaven. Unfortunately there is a 'stache contest going on between several 'crossers. So my BF, who you may know as Wunlap, has been prickly and fussy for two weeks now. The contest is to be decided at the USGP aftermath party. I hope he shaves before he flies home tomorrow.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

zeytin said:


> P.P.S. Guys you can post too, it's not a girls only poll.;-)


Well, personally, I prefer my women without facial hair. Brows are ok but should be maintained. I know that may make me old-fashioned and chauvinistic but, well.... I ams what I ams. 




I do the goatee mainly because it's the only thing that looks ok on me. I keep it real short because it drives me crazy when it grows in to what would be a normal length. My wife is not a fan of it. Never has been. Doesn't like my hair short either. I think she wants me to go back to my 1988 look -- hair down to my ass and clean shaven.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I am nearly certain that a thread from the boys in the Lounge regarding our preferences for women's shaving habits would be modded faster than the J's downing a double Jack and coke.

I am glad to see you ladies have this forum....:thumbsup:


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> I am nearly certain that a thread from the boys in the Lounge regarding our preferences for women's shaving habits would be modded faster than the J's downing a double Jack and coke.
> 
> I am glad to see you ladies have this forum....:thumbsup:


Uh HR we had that conversation in detail in the lounge. I can't remember how long ago.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

I have to go with other. As a general rule, I like my guys clean cut. But there are some guys who look dead sexy with day or two old stubble. There are others who are suited to a goatee, and still others who make me melt with a beard (though never a long one). It just depends on the face.

What I've found is that men who look good with facial hair look REALLY good with facial hair. And men who don't look REALLY good with facial hair just look stupid. It's polar - either it's hot on you or it's extremely bad.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I want to pick multiple options! my hubby sports a goatee all winter (he says it keeps his chin warm) and sometimes into the summer, but I prefer when he's got an all over 2 day scruff thing going on. The only downside is he has a cleft chin and you can't tell with the facial hair :-(


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> I want to pick multiple options! my hubby sports a goatee all winter (he says it keeps his chin warm) and sometimes into the summer, but I prefer when he's got an all over 2 day scruff thing going on. The only downside is he has a cleft chin and you can't tell with the facial hair :-(


Oh I've loved cleft chins since I was 12 and saw An Affair to Remember


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

we call it his butt chin, but i really like it.


----------

